# Looking for a breeder in the Chicago area



## Chicago Newbie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for helpful info in these forums. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in or around Chicago? I am also willing to drive to Wisconsin, Indiana, or Michigan to find the right female maltese.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I got my Callie from Cheryl Filson of Cher-Chien Maltese in Yorkville, IL. I'm pleased with my experience with Cheryl and am head over heels in love with my Callie.

HOME - Cher Chien Maltese


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

callie is so precious :wub:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> I got my Callie from Cheryl Filson of Cher-Chien Maltese in Yorkville, IL. I'm pleased with my experience with Cheryl and am head over heels in love with my Callie.
> 
> HOME - Cher Chien Maltese


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a co-worker (now retired) who got his Maltese, Wrigley, from Cheryl a couple of years ago. He too was very happy with the way things went, and Wrigley is a sweetie!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Mariah Lyn is also one of Cheryl's furbabies...I have only had her a couple of weeks..but she sure is a sweetie...so happy we found her...thank you Crystal..


----------



## Chicago Newbie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:Welcome 2: So glad you have joined SM.. From Indiana-- Cathy Bailey of www.chacamaltese.org I know for sure of one SMer has one of Cathy's pups and there may be more. Be blessed in your search for a precious baby.


----------



## whiteluv (Apr 29, 2011)

good links here for breeders yay!


----------

